# Medical



## catkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi
My LMO is finally through after a real rollercoaster ride and much jumping thru hoops. I now need a medical. I live in North Wales and wondered if I have to get the medical done in Wales as I live here which would mean going down to Cardiff or can I get it done in England and go over to Manchester which is much nearer? 
The reason I ask is that the CIC website has England, Ireland, Scotland & Wales down as separate countries rather than UK and I know how bureaucratic the whole process is and want to get it right! 
Thanks.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

You may use any panel physician on the CIC website, even in a different country.


----------



## catkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It makes things a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless you're going to be working in the medical field or with children i dont think you need a medical for a TWP.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Usually, but it is a little more complicated than that. Depends on length of visit to Canada, country of origin, and recent travel history.

In many cases a temporary visa application does require a medical.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thinkering said:


> Usually, but it is a little more complicated than that. Depends on length of visit to Canada, country of origin, and recent travel history.
> 
> In many cases a temporary visa application does require a medical.


But usually never from the UK.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Catkin, did CIC ask you to take the medical?


----------



## catkin (Feb 2, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Catkin, did CIC ask you to take the medical?


Hi - yes I've been asked to take the medical. I was a bit shocked by the cost of it £280 but am pleased that they're thorough. Thank you all for your advice. This forum has been a real help.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

sorry i am a bot confused..... do you need a medical or not .... if you have a job offer and are moving to Canada from the UK ? If it were the other way around it would not be so ?


----------



## catkin (Feb 2, 2013)

If you're going to be working in the medical field and will have patient contact you need a medical which includes chest X-ray, blood tests for HIV & syphilis & general health check.


----------

